# Well Covers!



## imported_Nathan (Jun 24, 2009)

My goats like the well covers. 

We had a round cement kind but the top cracked. For better insulating power, we replaced it with one made of foam and mortar.

They like to play on them both. We can bribe them with treats and practice the verbal commands "up" and "down".


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

1. where is all the snow? must be an old picture *laugh*

I like how they're looking right at you. I so rarely am able to sneak up on the boys without them giving me the evil Goateye.

They're always looking right at you, waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

bentmettle said:


> 1. where is all the snow? must be an old picture *laugh*
> 
> I like how they're looking right at you. I so rarely am able to sneak up on the boys without them giving me the evil Goateye.
> 
> They're always looking right at you, waiting, waiting, waiting...


I know! you walk out the door and they are yelling like they never get fed! *laugh* you would think they were starving or dying the way milky used to yell. she used to be the first one out in the morning. hollering like she was stuck in a tree! one day i had slept in my tent and ol' milky woke me up at dawn... hollering for her morning feed.


----------

